# Grand Prix of Germany 2005 @@@@[email protected]@@@



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> I guess just like you can't over rev the SMG
> 
> Almost forgot, he has 2 sets of idiot lights to help him


An F1 car is NOT a street SMG setup. You CAN over rev them, most race cars don't have typicla rev limiters, because there are times when you WANT to over rev them to make that last turn pass stick for the win. Also that was a big part about removing the auto upshift, and the two way telemetry. Before, the pits set the rev upshift points according to what was needed and right for the time.

Not even sure that F1 cars limit the downshifts like BMWs street SMG, but F1 cars aren't downshifted until just before turn in anyway.

And even without over reving, if you run the engine to redline EVERY shift, you will extrat life from the drivetrain. And even effect other parts of the car due to increased forces and vibration.

WRT idiot lights, have you ever driven an M3 SMG? Yeah, the lights are there, but in 1st and 2nd they come on so quickly you are hard pressed to react before bouncing off the rev limiter.

Anad again, why is it that Kimi keeps breaking and his teammate doesn't?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

One thing is for sure.... Raikkonen can not play it safe or take it easy on his car in any of the remaining races if he going to have any chance of catching Alonso in the points.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> One thing is for sure.... Raikkonen can not play it safe or take it easy on his car in any of the remaining races if he going to have any chance of catching Alonso in the points.


He won't play it safe, but he also has no chance to win the championship this season.

However, it would be great fun to see Räikkönen and Alonso have a race - not one driving away from the other, only to let it play out iin the pits.

.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> An F1 car is NOT a street SMG setup. You CAN over rev them, most race cars don't have typicla rev limiters, because there are times when you WANT to over rev them to make that last turn pass stick for the win. Also that was a big part about removing the auto upshift, and the two way telemetry. Before, the pits set the rev upshift points according to what was needed and right for the time.
> 
> Not even sure that F1 cars limit the downshifts like BMWs street SMG, but F1 cars aren't downshifted until just before turn in anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing out the obvious  The idea of paddle shift gearbox came from John Barnard, the technical director of Ferrari and he actually implemented it for the first time in 1987 in F639, the car that never raced. The car was designed with naturally aspirated V12 engine to run in transition year 1988 but because of loophole in regulations all teams raced more powerful turbo engines and Ferrari raced their 1987 car. The first car that raced with paddle shifters was 640 in 1989 and Nigel Mansell won its first race in Brazil.
The first gearbox of that type actually had separate hydraulic cylinders attached to each shift rod so the driver could select any gear he wanted, only later shifting became fully sequential. Even without fancy electronics it was impossible to over-rev the engine back then since they set the shift points and would not allow downshift until engine revs and car speed were matched. Barnard wrote article about the history of paddle shifters in F1 Magazine few years back and even compared different systems used today on road cars.

With advance of electronics, especially electronic throttles drivers can go up and down the gears without fear of ruining the engine. The gearchanges are so quick that they don't upset the car even when shifted in middle of the corner. Few years back some teams used a system that allowed straight selection of low gear, usually 2nd so the driver didn't have to do it sequentially when he was braking from high speed for the slow corner. I don't know if they still do it today or not. Even with 2 way telemetry gone it is possible to set different rev limits or fuel maps with a switch on the wheel, you can hear the teams giving directions to their drivers during the race.

Going back to the subject of Kimi breaking the cars, I think the only mistake he makes is that he pushes 100% almost all the time, doesn't pace himself like he should.

I haven't driven SMG M3 but I managed to bounce off limiter on many cars with manual gearbox, some despite idiot light and a buzzer so I get the idea but I'm sure I could learn qucikly if I did it for a living.


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

On a positive note related to F1... I was able to attend the GP of Germany in conjunction with my ED last week. I'm sorry to hear that the CBS coverage was so poor. The race in person was great. Here are a few pics... I even have proof that Michelin ran this time... :tsk:


----------

